# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Fevereiro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:18)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 13:08)

Será que de São roque do Pico irei ver os pontos mais altos de São Jorge Brancos.
Só vi uma vez em 2009.


----------



## Wessel1985 (11 Fev 2019 às 14:36)

Ora viva pessoal ...

Por aqui temos rajadas de vento por vezes moderadas e aguaceiros também por vezes moderados. 

Um início do mês mais de acordo com a estação do ano em que nos encontramos


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 15:12)

Aqui pelo Pico alguma chuva de manhã. Agora mais claro


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 16:58)

Pela previsão do gfs, neve acima dos 600 no pico 500 em São Jorge, será que é desta. É certo que por causa da humidade deva retirar pelo menos 200m mesmo assim está bom.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 16:59)

Aumentar a cota em 200 m.


----------



## Azathoth (11 Fev 2019 às 21:48)

Calor hoje no Funchal durante o dia e um pouco de tempo de Leste.

Temperatura máxima de 24,4 ºC no Funchal. Na Quinta Grande está neste momento uma humidade relativa do ar de 4 % apenas.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (11 Fev 2019 às 22:59)

Neste momento 12,5 graus em São Roque do Pico. Vento nulo.


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2019 às 00:30)

Boa noite, 
Pelas previsões, penso que temos as condições reunidas, para temos algumas surpresas... Vamos a ver... Certamente que a montanha do Pico ficará branca...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 01:28)

Ontem às 23h00 locais






As rajadas de vento já deverão estar acima dos 90 km/h no Grupo Ocidental... As rajadas de vento acima dos 90 km/h deverão propagar-se ao Grupo Central a partir das 06h00, prolongando-se até às 18h00.


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 12:20)

Têm ocorrido alguns raios.


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2019 às 13:15)

Olá a todos. 

Por aqui temos tido uma manhã de Inverno puro ... Tempo muito escuro, com aguaceiros pontuais e rajadas de vento por vezes fortes. A nível de trovoada não há nada a registar pelo menos até ao momento. Mas temos um dia de mau tempo por aqui com o vento a ser o elemento mais presente neste evento.


----------



## Manecas (13 Fev 2019 às 13:31)

Boa tarde!
Já tinha saudades de um temporal de Inverno 
Aqui pelo Topo, São Jorge, nem sei por onde começar, se pela enorme ventania, se pela chuva em abundância ou pela trovoada 
Dia agreste por cá, muito vento, chove com muita intensidade à pelo menos 1h e já se ouviram 4 ou 5 trovões... de resto, tempo muito escuro e sente-se a temperatura a começar a descer...
*Atualização: Grande chuvada de granizo a cair neste momento e o vento ainda está Sul.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (13 Fev 2019 às 15:48)

Estou a reparar que esta frente fria será um fiasco em termos de granizo e a neve deve andar pelo topo da montanha do Pico. espero bem estar enganado.
Chuva constante com algum vento, tempo escuro. Esperemos por logo à noite


----------



## Wessel1985 (13 Fev 2019 às 16:10)

Bem  ... por aqui chuva forte puxada a vento com rajadas de enorme intensidade ... Não sei se não se assistiu a algum fenómeno de downburst por aqui ... vento fortíssimo neste momento ... há um bocado de tempo que não me lembro de vento tão intenso ... parecem rajadas com força de furacão ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (13 Fev 2019 às 16:40)

Em São Roque do Pico continua o tempo fechado. o vento parece que está a virar para noroeste.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 17:27)

*Hoje dia 13 Fevereiro 2019 está assim na Ilha do Pico Açores*
(interessante a partir de 08 minutos 20 segundos, com a dança da copa das árvores)

antónio faria


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 18:14)

Imagem (no GC) das 15:32h UTC / 14:32h locais


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 18:15)

17h40 (16h40 nos Açores) ...





IPMA

Superfície frontal fria a aproximar-se do Grupo Oriental...


----------



## Orion (13 Fev 2019 às 19:18)

Chuva moderada a forte acompanhadas por rajadas semelhantes. Já deu para ouvir alguns trovões.

Sem radar é muito difícil identificar a convecção no meio de tanta nebulosidade. Só dá mesmo para ver (e mal) os topos.


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 19:23)

Parece-me tratar-se de cumulonimbos  a sudoeste de São Miguel, com bastantes episódios de trovoadas na parte ocidental da ilha:

http://www.thorntonweather.com/radar-imap.php

http://en.blitzortung.org/live_dynamic_maps3.php


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:05)




----------



## clone (13 Fev 2019 às 21:07)

Imagem engraçada. Reparar na forma à volta a ilha de Porto Santo


----------



## Hawk (13 Fev 2019 às 21:16)

clone disse:


> Imagem engraçada. Reparar sobre a forma à volta a ilha de Porto Santo





Não corresponde à imagem de satélite. Algo não está bem.


----------



## clone (13 Fev 2019 às 21:19)

É o que consta no ipma


----------



## Hazores (13 Fev 2019 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

por aqui o tempo já arrefeceu bastante...


----------



## Gerofil (13 Fev 2019 às 22:13)

Porto das Pipas





Paulo Gil


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (14 Fev 2019 às 00:59)

Sempre se cofirma o que pensei. Até agora esta frente fria aqui no pico está a ser um fiasco. Pelo que parece, daqui a uma semana será melhor que agora.


----------



## Hawk (14 Fev 2019 às 11:28)

*



			Rajada de 118 km/h fustigou zona Oeste da Ilha da Madeira
		
Clique para expandir...

*


> *Na zona do Areeiro o vento também já soprou acima dos 100 km/h previstos.*
> 
> O vento forte que tem fustigado esta quinta-feira algumas localidades da Madeira, em especial nas zonas altas e extremidades da ilha, já chegou a ‘soprar’ a 118 km/h. Este é o registo da rajada mais forte ocorrido de madrugada no Lombo da Terça/Achadas da Cruz, de acordo com o registo do anenómetro que equipa aquela estação automática da rede de observação do IPMA na Madeira. Acima dos 100 km/h previstos, foi também o vento instantaneo sentido no Chão do Arreiro (113 km/h).
> 
> ...



in dnoticias.pt

De notar também que o vento *médio* no Lombo da Terça (931 m) já atingiu os *80 km/h*. Também, no aeroporto (59 m), vento médio está perto de atingir os 50 km/h.


----------



## Hawk (14 Fev 2019 às 14:09)

A frente tem bom aspecto e talvez mais activa do que seria de esperar a esta hora. Vamos ver se chega alguma coisa.


----------



## lserpa (14 Fev 2019 às 15:39)

Já houve relatos de neve aqui pelo Faial acima dos 860 metros, mas sem acumulação. A temperatura na minha estação está a variar entre os 8° de mínima e os e os 13° de máxima. Neste momento sigo com 11,7°c.

Temperatura mínima registada aos ~850 metros aquando do evento de neve. 








Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (14 Fev 2019 às 16:03)

Há bocado a iso 0º rondava os 1400/1500 metros. Antes eventos razoáveis de frio do que nada


----------



## Hawk (14 Fev 2019 às 21:43)

Aviso amarelo emitido pelo IPMA "via radar".


----------



## Fada (14 Fev 2019 às 22:56)

Pois é... na Madalena do Mar as vagas já impõem respeito.

O vento não está assim tão forte e a chuva é moderada a fraca e a quase inexistente.


----------



## Hawk (15 Fev 2019 às 16:12)

Pela 1ª vez este Inverno, está a nevar no Pico do Areeiro.


----------



## Orion (17 Fev 2019 às 22:07)

Infelizmente a adveção do ar mais frio nos níveis mais baixos vai ser breve mas para todos os devidos efeitos, e em geral, o pós-frontal em questão é bastante incomum.


----------



## Hawk (18 Fev 2019 às 11:49)

Alguém do Grupo Ocidental para fazer o seguimento do evento que se aproxima?  Caso contrário, cabe aos "habituais" reportarem aquilo que forem encontrando nos canais locais, redes sociais, etc.


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (18 Fev 2019 às 16:33)

Eu irei fazer o seguimento ou fotos a partir de São Roque do pico.


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Fev 2019 às 18:10)

Por aqui já se nota umas nuvens altas no céu que indicam que há tempestade em aproximação ... Muito silêncio neste momento ... dá ideia de uma calma aparente antes do temporal ...

:::::SITUAÇÃO DE TEMPO SEVERO NOS AÇORES :::::

A partir de 3ª feira e durante cerca de 10 dias, uma sequência de perturbações muito ativas vão afetar de forma direta os Açores, com trajectórias sobre ou muito perto das ilhas.
A persistência da evolução de ondulações/ciclogéneses associadas a um vale semi estacionário na média e alta troposfera vão levar a uma situação prolongada de mau tempo.

Esperamos condições de risco meteorológico potencialmente elevado não só pela intensidade como pela persistencia dos fenómenos previstos.

- Os totais de precipitação poderão superar os 300mm em 8-10 dias, com risco de cheias, derrocadas e movimentos de vertente.

- Vento intenso, com rajadas pontualmente superiores a 130km/h.

- Condições marítimas alteradas, com probabilidades elevadas da ondulação a atingir os 15m de altura máxima.

- Trovoadas com queda de granizo.

- Neve nas terras altas.

A situação de mau tempo poderá dificultar o tráfego marítimo e aéreo entre ilhas e entre as ilhas e o continente, sendo de esperar atrasos e cancelamentos.

Cortesia Bestweather ilhas

EDIT (18:34) - Na última hora sente-se um aumento gradual da intensidade do vento. Céu nublado mas ainda nada de precipitação.


----------



## João Pedro (18 Fev 2019 às 18:39)

Wessel1985 disse:


> Por aqui já se nota umas nuvens altas no céu que indicam que há tempestade em aproximação ... Muito silêncio neste momento ... dá ideia de uma calma aparente antes do temporal ...
> 
> :::::SITUAÇÃO DE TEMPO SEVERO NOS AÇORES :::::
> 
> ...


Vou omitir os possíveis riscos que estas previsões possam trazer para a vida humana e comentar apenas no que refere à meteorologia:
Magníficas previsões! 

Agora mais a sério, muito cuidadinho e bons seguimentos, para os quase beduínos do continente...


----------



## Wessel1985 (18 Fev 2019 às 19:42)

IPMA já nomeou a tempestade e já emitiu comunicado acerca da mesma. 

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-02-18 18:45:00* e *2019-02-21 18:45:00*
_

Assunto:_ Depressão JULIA

Prevê-se que a depressão JULIA, às 00 TUC de quarta-feira (20 de fevereiro) se encontre centrada em 45.8N 38.1W a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 946 hPa, com deslocamento para este-nordeste, provocando um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima em toda a região.


----------



## lserpa (18 Fev 2019 às 19:59)

Bem, deixem a primeira entrar  . A propósito, relativamente à neve nas terras altas, não se iludem, pois os modelos já começaram a subir as cotas... portanto, à excepção do Pico e ilha das Flores, as outras ilhas têm um risco elevado de ficar a ver navios.  


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2019 às 04:15)

Boas pessoal.

Aqui com o cair da madrugada veio a chuva ainda não muito pronunciada mas persistente. O vento também se faz sentir mas ainda de uma forma moderada. Também se sente um pouco mais de frio. Mas nada de muito extraordinário até ao momento. Uma noite de inverno normal.


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 09:47)

A depressão Julia está em processo de cavamento explosivo, localizando-se atualmente a sudeste da Terra Nova.


----------



## Mig45 (19 Fev 2019 às 10:52)

Pelos modelos do GFS e pelas cotas de neve parece que vamos ter algum frio, só não entendo pq que o ipma não indica pelo menos descida de temperatura até sexta feira


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2019 às 15:22)

Nova actualização do IPMA em relação à Júlia. 


Informação especial


_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-02-19 09:00:00* e *2019-02-21 18:45:00*
_
Assunto:_ Depressão JULIA - Açores

A depressão JULIA deverá, às 00 TUC de quarta-feira (20 de fevereiro), encontrar-se centrada em 45.4N 37.6W a noroeste (NW) do arquipélago dos Açores, a uma distância de cerca de 860 km, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 946 hPa, com deslocamento para este-nordeste (E/NE), provocando um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima em toda a região. 
É esperado, na quarta-feira, vento com rajadas na ordem dos 110 km/h, durante a madrugada no grupo Ocidental, na madrugada e manhã no grupo Central e no grupo Oriental durante a tarde. Em relação à agitação marítima, as ondas deverão atingir os 7 a 8 metros de altura significativa nas ilhas do grupo Ocidental e os 6 a 7 metros no grupo Central. 
A superfície frontal, com actividade moderada a forte, associada à depressão JULIA deverá provocar precipitação por vezes FORTE nas ilhas dos grupos Central e Oriental.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Fev 2019 às 18:08)




----------



## Mig45 (19 Fev 2019 às 20:59)

Aqui pela Lagoa Açores, tudo calmo. Hoje já registei 10,6 mm, neste momento estou com 16.9graus. Continuo sem perceber se o frio vai mesmo uma realidade ou se não é mais um sonho, visto que o ipma não faz qualquer referência a isso até agora


----------



## Orion (19 Fev 2019 às 21:58)

Velozmente se afasta a Julia.


----------



## faroeste (19 Fev 2019 às 23:32)

Deixo aqui o link da minha estação, com dados em tempo real.
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICINCORI2


----------



## Wessel1985 (19 Fev 2019 às 23:42)

Boa Noite a todos.

Por aqui tivemos um dia até bastante calmo sem quase chuva nenhuma e o vento nada de especial.

Agora para a noite é que estão a soprar umas rajadas moderadas e em crescendo na intensidade mas nada de muito extremo até ao momento.

Chuva também muito pouca até a esta hora.

Mas continua aquela sensação de tempestade no mar típica do inverno nas nossas ilhas ... O mar já deve estar com umas ondinhas interessantes também ...

Vamos aguardar pela entrada da madrugada para ver como a coisa desenvolve por estas bandas.

22:43 - E começa a cair umas pingas por Angra ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (20 Fev 2019 às 00:13)

Por são roque do pico vento muito forte.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Fev 2019 às 00:31)

Previsão do IPMA Açores:

Descida significativa da temperatura principalmente em Santa Cruz das Flores e no Corvo, com possibilidade de queda de neve acima dos 900 metros de altitude a partir do fim do dia de Quinta-feira, descendo a cota para os 700 metros de altitude na madrugada e manhã de sexta-feira; até lá, aguaceiros de poderão ser de granizo naquelas duas ilhas a partir do final da tarde desta Quarta-feira...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 09:53)

Uma velocidade excepcional está sendo observada na corrente de jato do Atlântico Norte hoje. Este jato está relacionado ao intenso ciclone de bombogênese # . Velocidades até quase 400 km / h são observadas a 250 mbar de altura = aprox. 10000 m acima do solo!


----------



## Estraga81 (20 Fev 2019 às 10:24)

Bom dia, na Vila das Lajes foi uma noite muito agitada não me lembro de uma noite com tanto vento como a da noite passada... sabem quais foram as rajadas máxima na ilha Terceira?


----------



## Orion (20 Fev 2019 às 10:39)

Muito vento em PDL. Está com intensidade equivalente a tempestade tropical (>63 km/h)


----------



## Mig45 (20 Fev 2019 às 10:42)

Bom dia aqui na Lagoa muito vento,mais até que a chuva


----------



## fablept (20 Fev 2019 às 10:43)

115km/h na Horta
https://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ord=REV&ndays=30&ano=2019&mes=02&day=20&hora=06&ind=08506


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 12:23)




----------



## Estraga81 (20 Fev 2019 às 12:47)

Têm mais informações sobre uma próxima tempestade a chegar aos Açores já na sexta-feira???


----------



## faroeste (20 Fev 2019 às 13:38)

Estraga81 disse:


> Bom dia, na Vila das Lajes foi uma noite muito agitada não me lembro de uma noite com tanto vento como a da noite passada... sabem quais foram as rajadas máxima na ilha Terceira?


Boa tarde na minha estação cinco ribeiras ilha terceira 113.foi a maxmáx


----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Fev 2019 às 13:39)

Por aqui temos mais chuva e menos vento ...

Temos tido nesta manhã alguns aguaceiros pontualmente fortes mas ainda nada de muito incomum pelo menos nesta zona da ilha.

Talvez por nos encontrarmos mais a sul fomos mais poupados que a Praia e zona oeste da ilha no que diz respeito às rajadas de vento ...


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (20 Fev 2019 às 15:40)

Chove bem neste momento em São Roque do Pico


----------



## Mig45 (20 Fev 2019 às 16:22)

Tem chovido de forma moderada a forte aqui pelo concelho da Lagoa, o vento é que a partir do meio da manhã acalmou. Não sei como está a ser nas vossas zonas mas desde a manhã que a temperatura tem descido bastante, de manhã às 8h tinha 17,5ºC e ás 14h tinha 12,5ºC


----------



## lserpa (20 Fev 2019 às 16:35)

Boa tarde.  bons acompanhamentos a todos.
Por aqui a rajada não foi além dos 75km/h, uma vez que a minha casa fica abrigada dos ventos de SW. temperatura à superfície de 14,4 e aos 850metros é de cerca de 6°c 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 16:37)




----------



## Wessel1985 (20 Fev 2019 às 18:13)

Algumas imagens da tempestade. 

Foto - Pedro Marrafa.

Local - Lajes - Praia da Vitória 

Ilha Terceira






Foto - Frederico Fournier

Local - Fajã Grande

Ilha das Flores


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Fev 2019 às 18:54)




----------



## Hawk (21 Fev 2019 às 10:56)

Estações IPMA das Flores e Corvo em rápida descida. 

Flores: 8.8ºC; 
Corvo: 9.8ºC.

Vamos ver lá mais para a tarde.


----------



## Orion (21 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

https://mag.ncep.noaa.gov/model-guidance-model-parameter.php?group=Model Guidance&model=gfs&area=atlantic&cycle=20190221 06 UTC&param=925_temp_ht&fourpan=no&imageSize=M&ps=model&fhr_mode=image&loop_start=-1&loop_end=-1






O cavado de amanhã deve aumentar ligeiramente as temperaturas a 925 hPa mas a iso 3º estará algum tempo sobre o G. Ocidental. Daqui a menos de 48h chegará a ciclogénese explosiva com ar tropical.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2019 às 12:16)

Bem ... por aqui, na última meia e de uma forma súbita temos um temporal desfeito por Angra ... Chuva extremamente forte e trovoada a acompanhar ... 

Edit ( 11:33 ) - Tempo esquizofrénico por aqui ... Agora nem parece que choveu e fez os trovões de há pouco ... incrível ...


----------



## Estraga81 (21 Fev 2019 às 12:20)

Muitos Trovoes e chuva a acompanhar por Angra do heroísmo!


----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2019 às 14:55)

Boa tarde. Aqui tem estado igualmente um tempo incrível. Muita instabilidade, algum granizo com diâmetro incomum para cá... só uma nota pessoal. Esta manhã, o edifício onde me encontrava foi atingido por um raio ️. Deu para assustar. Não estava nada à espera  .. neste momento sem telefones.


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2019 às 16:03)




----------



## lserpa (21 Fev 2019 às 16:16)

Já neva no corvo!!


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2019 às 16:16)

21-02-2019 11:00

Açores

SRPCBA regista 10 ocorrências na sequência da passagem da depressão Júlia nos Açores
O Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil dos Açores (SRPCBA), registou 10 ocorrências no arquipélago devido à passagem da depressão Júlia na região, que também afetou várias ligações aéreas.
De acordo com o Presidente do SRPCBA, Carlos Neves, seis ocorrências foram registadas na ilha de São Miguel, três na ilha Terceira e uma em Santa Maria. Segundo a mesma fonte, para além da queda de árvores, ocorreram também inundações em pátios de habitações e ainda estragos na cobertura de uma residência na ilha de Santa Maria.
De acordo com um porta-voz da companhia aérea açoriana Sata Air Açores e Azores Airlines, um voo foi divergido para lisboa com cerca de 200 passageiros, e vários foram cancelados, retendo cerca de 500 passageiros. A Autoridade Marítima emitiu um comunicado também a informar do encerramento do Porto das Lajes do Pico, devido ao estado do tempo.
Apesar de se observar uma melhoria no estado do tempo, de acordo com a nota informativa 1/2019 do SRPCBA, prevê-se um novo agravamento no próximo sábado, dia 23 de fevereiro.


Fontes

SRPCBA
Açoriano Oriental
IPMA


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2019 às 16:21)

Comunicado especial do IPMA em relação à nova depressão de nome Kyllian ... 

Informação especial


_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2019-02-21 12:25:00* e *2019-02-22 12:25:00
*
_Assunto:_ Depressão KYLLIAN - Açores

Prevê-se que a depressão KYLLIAN, às 00 TUC de sábado (23 de fevereiro) se encontre centrada em 40.6N 38.7W a noroeste do arquipélago dos Açores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 963 hPa, com deslocamento para norte-nordeste, provocando um aumento significativo da intensidade do vento e da agitação marítima em toda a região. 
É esperado, para o Grupo Ocidental na tarde de sábado vento médio de sul muito forte a rodar para sudoeste com rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h; prevêem-se ainda ondas oeste de 7 a 8 metros tornando-se sudoeste de 10 a 11 metros. 
Para o Grupo Central e durante a manhã esperam-se rajadas da ordem dos 130 km/h; no Grupo Oriental as rajadas não deverão superar os 100 km/h.


----------



## Wessel1985 (21 Fev 2019 às 18:43)

Fotos da neve na Ilha das Flores

Autor - Sérgio Câmara



























Vídeo de neve na Ilha do Corvo 

Autor - João Pedras


----------



## Estraga81 (21 Fev 2019 às 20:44)

Após uns trovões chove torrencialmente na Vila das Lajes!


----------



## Snifa (21 Fev 2019 às 21:27)

Neve hoje na Ilha das Flores:


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2019 às 01:24)

Neva a baixo dos 900 metros com acumulação.


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (22 Fev 2019 às 02:01)

Joaquim Coelho disse:


> Neva a baixo dos 900 metros com acumulação.


Onde, no Pico?


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (22 Fev 2019 às 04:03)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Onde, no Pico?


Sim


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2019 às 18:15)

Um pouco em contraste com o que se passa nas ilhas ocidentais dos Açores, hoje São Vicente, na Madeira, chegou aos 25ºC. Um valor atípico para a costa norte da ilha da Madeira. O IPMA amanhã prevê *27ºC* para esta estação, o que seria certamente um recorde para esta localização. Mesmo em pleno Agosto, não é fácil as estações do norte da Madeira superarem os 25ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 18:15)




----------



## Wessel1985 (22 Fev 2019 às 18:40)

Ora viva ... Por aqui curiosamente temos tido um lindo dia de sol apenas com alguns aguaceiros pontuais e muito curtos a contrastar com o mau tempo dos últimos dias ...


----------



## Fada (22 Fev 2019 às 22:08)

Na Madalena do Mar (Ilha da Madeira) o mar galgou a Marginal... mas mas foram só uns salpicos... sem arrastar pedras para a estrada como por vezes acontece.





O mar era tanto que até os nadadores mais experientes tiveram de fugir para terra






Mas claro que não estão os 10 a 11 metros da previsão por localidade do site do IPMA, para o Lugar de Baixo (que fica a poucos quilómetros da Madalena do Mar).


----------



## Orion (22 Fev 2019 às 22:39)

https://weather.us/satellite/403-w-396-n/satellite-water-vapor-superhd-15min.html#play


----------



## Hawk (22 Fev 2019 às 22:55)

Fada disse:


> Na Madalena do Mar (Ilha da Madeira) o mar galgou a Marginal... mas mas foram só uns salpicos... sem arrastar pedras para a estrada como por vezes acontece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E os 16 metros no Porto Moniz... parece-me um erro de unidades.


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2019 às 01:37)

Boa Noite

Por aqui e com o passar das horas temos novamente rajadas de vento bastante fortes. Nada de precipitação por agora ... o que se sente é o elemento vento em força ... Mais uma vez a agitação marítima deve ser grande ...


----------



## Hawk (23 Fev 2019 às 09:21)

Previsão "ridícula" para o dia de amanhã. Só mesmo nos piores dias de lestada bem marcada em Agosto vê-se temperaturas de 29C na Costa Norte da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2019 às 10:16)

Esta madrugada foi registado vento com força de furacão ligeiramente a sul das Flores.


----------



## Orion (23 Fev 2019 às 10:34)

A frente é massiva mas cobertura nebulosa (estratiforme) por si só não diz nada. Como infelizmente é habitual, sem radar não há muito para analisar.

Está a chover a potes...






... ou nem por isso?


----------



## Estraga81 (23 Fev 2019 às 11:26)




----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2019 às 11:27)

Bem pessoal ...

Situação muito complicada por Angra ...

Chove torrencialmente já há bastante tempo ... 

Vento também faz se sentir mas a chuva está incrível por ser extremamente  forte ...

Esperemos que não haja os problemas habituais mas com esta chuva constante e tão forte temo que aconteça as cheias ... ( e acabou de se ouvir as sirenes ... )

Edit ( 10:35 ) - Só agora é que começou a acalmar um pouco a chuva ... mas foi um período bastante longo de chuva muito intensa e tempestuosa ... As sirenes já tocaram 3 vezes ... Poderão ter havido cheias em alguns lugares pois foi mesmo muita água a que caiu por aqui ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 11:51)

*Depressão Kyllian provoca 20 ocorrências e o cancelamento de um voo nos Açores*
A Proteção Civil dos Açores registou esta madrugada 20 ocorrências, devido à passagem da depressão Kyllian, sendo sobretudo queda de árvores, adiantou à Lusa o presidente do serviço.

Lusa23 de fevereiro de 2019 às 11:41

 A passagem da depressão Kyllian pelos Açores provocou alguns danos no arquipélago, sobretudo queda de árvores, tendo a Proteção Civil local registado 20 ocorrências, adiantou à Lusa o presidente do serviço.

"Tivemos até ao momento, durante a madrugada e manhã, 20 ocorrências, felizmente só uma no grupo ocidental, com a queda de uma árvore nas Flores, que foi uma situação prontamente resolvida e já temos 19 ocorrências no grupo central", revelou o presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), Carlos Neves.

O mau tempo provocou danos numa habitação na ilha de São Jorge, que não estava habitada, segundo Carlos Neves, e o transbordo de uma ribeira, na mesma ilha.

As restantes ocorrências foram quedas de árvores, em todas as ilhas do grupo central, mas as estradas já foram limpas.

"Não se registou nenhuma ocorrência grave e as que aconteceram foram rapidamente resolvidas pelos agentes de Proteção Civil", avançou.

Segundo Carlos Neves, a situação "continua a ser preocupante, pelo menos até ao final da manhã", mas as atenções estão voltadas agora para o grupo central.

"Neste momento o tempo nas Flores já está a melhorar, tanto a intensidade do vento, como a chuva. Portanto, em princípio os problemas no grupo ocidental terão cessado, agora estamos a acompanhar a situação no grupo central", apontou.

O vento forte provocou também o cancelamento do voo da Azores Airlines Lisboa-Pico-Terceira, de acordo com o porta voz da companhia aérea açoriana.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a depressão Kyllian encontrava-se às 9:00 de hoje "centrada a aproximadamente a 440 km a oeste-noroeste da ilha das Flores, com uma pressão atmosférica prevista no seu centro de 960 hPa".

"Encontra-se já em fase de afastamento da região, com deslocamento para nordeste, contudo ainda condiciona o estado do tempo em todo o arquipélago", adiantou a meteorologista Vanda Costa, em comunicado de imprensa.

As ilhas do grupo ocidental (Flores e Corvo) mantém-se sob aviso vermelho -- o mais grave da escala -- até às 18:00 (mais uma hora em Lisboa), devido à agitação marítima, passando a laranja até à meia-noite.

Há ainda um aviso laranja nestas ilhas, até às 18:00, devido às previsões de vento forte.

Também as ilhas do grupo central (Terceira, São Jorge, Graciosa, Pico e Faial) estão sob aviso laranja até às 15:00, devido ao vento forte, e até às 21:00, devido à agitação marítima, enquanto no grupo oriental (São Miguel e Santa Maria) existe um aviso amarelo.

Nas Flores e no Corvo, está previsto "vento sudoeste com rajadas na ordem dos 110 km/h até à tarde de hoje e ondas de sudoeste com 10 a 11 metros de altura significativa (podendo atingir de altura máxima os 20 metros), passando a oeste".

Já no grupo central, "o vento deverá soprar de sul/sudoeste com rajadas na ordem dos 120 km/h até à tarde" e as ondas "poderão atingir os nove metros de altura significativa e os 15 metros de altura máxima".

O IPMA prevê ainda vento de sul/sudoeste "com rajadas a rondar os 100 km/h", no grupo oriental, e a ocorrência de "precipitação por vezes forte e que poderá ser acompanhada de trovoadas", em todas as ilhas, devido à passagem de uma superfície frontal associada à depressão Kyllian.
https://www.jornaldenegocios.pt/eco...o-de-um-voo-nos-acores?ref=HP_UltimasNoticias


----------



## Tonton (23 Fev 2019 às 11:57)

Wessel1985 disse:


> E já temos registos da carga de água de hoje de manhã …
> 
> Autor do Vídeo - Mauro Medina
> 
> Rua Direita - Angra do Heroísmo



*This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.*


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2019 às 11:58)

Tonton disse:


> *This Facebook post is no longer available. It may have been removed or the privacy settings of the post may have changed.*



Removido …

Deixo aqui outros vídeos da situação em Angra ...

Rua da Sé junto à Praça Velha

Autora - Claudia Correia


Rotunda das Figueiras Pretas

Autora - Fabiana Ficher


----------



## fablept (23 Fev 2019 às 12:39)

Angra do Heroísmo
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10161513098145471&id=716630470


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2019 às 12:45)

Aqui vão mais vídeos da situação na Ilha Terceira …

Rua do Palácio dos Capitães Generais junto ao jardim e Praça Velha

Autor - João Costa.



Largo da Fontinha - São Brás

Autora - Sandra Lénio



INFORMAÇÃO PROTEÇÃO CIVIL MUNICIPAL

O Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil informa que a circulação automóvel no troço da Via Rápida entre a rotunda da Rua das Covas e o cruzamento do Aeroporto está impedida devido às condições meteorológicas adversas.

Alerta ainda a população para que evite ao máximo a circulação na área das Fontinhas.

Solicita-se à população a devida precaução evitando a circulação automóvel.

EDIT ( 12:38 ) - E recomeça a chover por Angra ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 16:27)

*Depressão Kyllian: Seis famílias desalojadas temporariamente na ilha Terceira devido a inundações*
23 fev 2019 14:55

Seis famílias tiveram de ser realojadas hoje na ilha Terceira, nos Açores, devido a inundações nas suas habitações, provocadas pela chuva forte que se fez sentir durante a manhã, revelaram à Lusa autarcas dos dois municípios da ilha.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...riamente-na-ilha-terceira-devido-a-inundacoes


----------



## Wessel1985 (23 Fev 2019 às 18:01)

E continuam a chover os vídeos da enxurrada desta manhã ... Curioso que entrei ao serviço agora à tarde e nem parece que o cenário da manhã se tinha concretizado ... A água escoou rápido apesar de ter sido mesmo muita chuva que caiu neste período o que causou esta cheia relâmpago ...


Ladeira de S.Francisco, Angra do Heroísmo 23-02-2019

Video: Joao Elizeu Moura



Casa da Ribeira, ilha Terceira 23-02-2019

VIdeo: Tiago Brasil




Ladeira da Pateira, Angra do Heroísmo

Video: José Borges



Rua do Cambalim, S.Bento , Angra do Heroismo

Video: Maria Pimentel


----------



## Fada (23 Fev 2019 às 18:23)

Até me sinto envergonhada por estar a colocar isto aqui:

Nos Açores é frio e chuva... e eu fui fazer uma caminhada na marginal e como queria apanhar sol e estavam mais de 25 graus (isso foi o previsto, eu penso que estavam mais), levei um t-shirt com um top de biquíni por baixo.... a t-shirt não ficou posta muito tempo. Apanhei um solinho maravilhoso. (É que eu passo os dias a gelar porque trabalho numa zona de grande altitude, onde é Inverno verdadeiro de bater o dente). 

Ficam aqui as fotografias, o mar voltou pular para estrada, mas ,que eu saiba, foi só água. Contudo, durante a noite mandou algumas pedras para a estrada.











E afinal os patos são mais corajosos do que eu pensava. (penso que sejam patos... foi tirada com  zoom)


----------



## lserpa (23 Fev 2019 às 21:47)

Algumas fotos que tirei esta tarde.















Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Fev 2019 às 23:55)




----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2019 às 14:44)




----------



## Fada (24 Fev 2019 às 15:41)

Orion disse:


>




Isso não é nada.
Os habitantes dos Açores deveriam é estar preocupados com certo submarino nuclear e a eventual  corrosão dos sistemas de contenção.
Já passaram 50 anos.... a tecnologia evoluiu,  não deveria o governo português exigir aos EUA a sua remoção?

https://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/USS_Scorpion_(SSN-589)


Qualquer  dia dá à costa nos Açores uma ogiva nuclear...


----------



## Orion (24 Fev 2019 às 16:13)

Só falta adicionar os dias 23 e 24.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Fev 2019 às 19:20)

*Seis pessoas atingidas por onda no Porto Moniz transportadas para centro de saúde*
24 fev 2019 18:17

Seis pessoas, entre as quais uma criança, foram hoje atingidas por uma onda em Porto Moniz, no norte da ilha da Madeira, disse fonte dos bombeiros.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...orto-moniz-transportadas-para-centro-de-saude


----------



## Wessel1985 (24 Fev 2019 às 19:44)

Boas pessoal ...

Por aqui durante a tarde começou a chover mas na última hora caiu outra vez uma daquelas cargas de água monstras ... A sirene dos bombeiros já está a tocar novamente ... Com os terrenos cheios de água não é preciso muito para voltar a vir as inundações ... 


EDIT ( 19:02 ) - A coisa felizmente parece que acalmou pelo menos aqui por Angra ... Esperemos que noutros locais esteja tudo calmo também pois foi uma valente chuvada outra vez ... Tenho informação que pelo Porto Martins ( zona sul da ilha ) também choveu com muita intensidade ... Mas talvez alguém dessa zona consiga falar com mais detalhe ... Que não haja problemas de maior ...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Fev 2019 às 20:58)




----------



## clone (24 Fev 2019 às 23:55)

Humidade na ilha da Madeira qualquer coisa....


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 01:07)

Hawk disse:


> Previsão "ridícula" para o dia de amanhã. Só mesmo nos piores dias de lestada bem marcada em Agosto vê-se temperaturas de 29C na Costa Norte da Madeira.



Andou muito perto... 27,5 ºC às 14h00


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Fev 2019 às 13:37)

Não sei se é de hoje...


----------



## Azathoth (25 Fev 2019 às 21:52)

Mar bravo ontem no Paúl do Mar, Madeira:



Untitled by Ricardo Pestana, on Flickr


----------



## Joaquim Coelho (25 Fev 2019 às 23:44)

Neste momento em São Roque do pico 7,5 graus


----------



## Hawk (26 Fev 2019 às 10:47)

Gerofil disse:


> Andou muito perto... 27,5 ºC às 14h00



Agora que o relatório diário está disponível, sabemos que chegou aos *28.1 ºC*


----------



## Wessel1985 (27 Fev 2019 às 17:58)

26-02-2019 16:00

Açores

Mau tempo nos Açores provoca mais de 100 ocorrências

A passagem da depressão Kyllian pelos Açores, no passado fim de semana, provocou cerca de uma centena de ocorrências em quase todas as ilhas.

Em declarações prestadas à agência Lusa, o vice-presidente do Serviço Regional de Proteção Civil e Bombeiros dos Açores (SRPCBA), Osório Silva, informou que se registaram 97 ocorrências, sendo que 58 foram na ilha Terceira. No grupo oriental registaram-se 14 ocorrências, sobretudo quedas de árvores e de postes, e a inundação de uma habitação. Nas ilhas do grupo ocidental, que estavam sob aviso vermelho, devido às previsões de vento forte, com rajadas que poderiam chegar aos 140 km/h, e de agitação marítima, com ondas que poderiam atingir os 20 metros, apenas se registou a queda de uma árvore.

Segundo o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), a rajada de vento máxima foi registada em Santa Cruz das Flores e na Horta, com 117 km/h. Relativamente à precipitação, foi em Angra do Heroísmo, na ilha Terceira, que choveu mais, com um registo de 32 litros por metro quadrado em apenas uma hora, entre as 10h e as 11h (hora local).

Na ilha Terceira, foi necessário realojar temporariamente seis famílias, quatro em Angra do Heroísmo e duas na Praia da Vitória.

Algumas estradas dos Açores chegaram a estar fechadas ao trânsito, devido a movimentos de vertente, inundações e transbordos de ribeiras. Também algumas estradas junto ao mar nas ilhas do Pico, Faial, São Jorge e São Miguel tiveram de ser encerradas devido à forte ondulação.

Vários portos nos Açores estiveram encerrados e o vento forte provocou cancelamentos e atrasos nas ligações aéreas. No total, foram afetados cerca de 360 passageiros.

Após a passagem da depressão Kyllian, os Açores voltaram a ser afetados por precipitação forte na tarde de domingo, e que provocou cerca de 30 ocorrências, entre as quais inundações em moradias, obstrução de estradas, movimentos de vertente e queda de árvores, principalmente nas ilhas do grupo Central. Segundo o vice-presidente do SRPCBA, estas últimas ocorrências resultaram, em grande parte, do facto dos solos estarem saturados, devido às chuvas fortes dos últimos dias, provocadas pela passagem pelo arquipélago da depressão Kyllian.


Fontes

Público
Açoriano Oriental


----------



## Wessel1985 (28 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

Ora bom dia a todos no fórum. 

Por aqui temos novamente uma manhã com bastante chuva ... tempo muito nublado e encoberto por aqui ...


----------

